# Crimson fist Captain with Command Squad



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I just made this in a hurry, making the base sketch in Paint, and the rest in Gimp.

View attachment 9752


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

looking good ,nice atmousphere / compostion :victory:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you all for all the comments so far!


----------

